# Enermax t.b RGB auf Kraken x72 Lüftersteuerung



## Alwai (1. Juni 2018)

*Enermax t.b RGB auf Kraken x72 Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo Forum,

ich habe 6 Enermax t.b RGB gekauft. Da ich nur 3 brauche und diese (mmn) schöner sind als die von NZXT wollte ich diese an den Radiator befestigen.
Problematisch ist nur, dass die Lüfter keinen 4PIN Stecker haben sondern eine extra Stecker für den Enermax Contoller.

Ist es notwendig, die Enermax Lüfter direkt an den Kraken anzuschließen oder kann ich darauf verzichten und die Lüfter über den Controller betreiben?

Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## DerFakeAccount (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Enermax t.b RGB auf Kraken x72 Lüftersteuerung*

Nein, es ist nicht notwendig die Lüfter an die Pumpe anzuschließen, daher die Teile einen eigenen 6 Pin Stecker haben geht das sowieso nicht.
Also über den Controller betreiben und steuern.


----------

